# Color enhancing shampoo/conditioner



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've read some posts in which people have suggested using human shampoo/conditioner for horses...I was just wondering if anyone has used any human color enhancing shampoo/conditioners on their horses? When I had blonde hair I used John Frieda's blonde shampoo and it seemed to keep my hair bright and shiny but I was wondering if the John Frieda Radiant Red shampoo/conditioner would do anything for my red dun? Thanks!


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't know about human shampoos/conditioners, but I do use a color enhancer for my sorrel to bring out the red in his coat. I've only used it once so I'm not sure if it really works or not because I didn't let it sit. But I do know that it stains the crap out of your hands lol so that's gotta mean something right! I use to use the gold one on my Dun and he really seemed to gleam so maybe that would work for you!

It's called Shapley's EquiTone Shampoo


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

me too ^^^^ with good results and there is one I think called 'blue ribbon' that has some colored ones altho I've only used the silver in that brand. But the Shapley's gold, red and white I can vouch for.

I've never used a COLOR ENHANCER HUMAN product on a horse but I am guilty of using the Mrs. Stewarts (I think that's what it's called) blueing liquid - the stuff that you use in the wash to brighten whites. Just a capful in a gallon of water mixed well, and then dunk the tail in it (or feathers on a draft or pony) and it really takes out the pee stains.

Now as for REGULAR HUMAN HAIR CARE, yes, I use human stuff on my horses all of the time. To tame flyaways for shows, I use a pomade type of cream for manes and for the soft silky flowing manes, I use biosilk from time to time. I've even used some of that hair wax stuff to keep braided manes intact so no little flyaways escape. There were times when my horses had more hair care products than me. :lol:


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

clippityclop said:


> me too ^^^^ with good results and there is one I think called 'blue ribbon' that has some colored ones altho I've only used the silver in that brand. But the Shapley's gold, red and white I can vouch for.
> 
> I've never used a COLOR ENHANCER HUMAN product on a horse but I am guilty of using the Mrs. Stewarts (I think that's what it's called) blueing liquid - the stuff that you use in the wash to brighten whites. Just a capful in a gallon of water mixed well, and then dunk the tail in it (or feathers on a draft or pony) and it really takes out the pee stains.
> 
> Now as for REGULAR HUMAN HAIR CARE, yes, I use human stuff on my horses all of the time. To tame flyaways for shows, I use a pomade type of cream for manes and for the soft silky flowing manes, I use biosilk from time to time. I've even used some of that hair wax stuff to keep braided manes intact so no little flyaways escape. There were times when my horses had more hair care products than me. :lol:


How do you use the Red one? How long do you let it sit for? Last time I used it I was running late for a big parade! Haha! But I'd love to bring out that glowing red color in my sorrel. I already feed some great supplements although I'm thinking about adding praprika.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Human shampoo is PH balanced for our hair and skin. Horses have a different PH balance. Using human products on them *may* cause oily skin or dry , flaky skin.

There are colour enhance horse shampoos that are not too expensive. 
Gallop do a nice one... Gallop Color Enhancing Shampoo - Shampoos & Cleansers from SmartPak Equine
as do Equinade (although I am not sure if you get their stuff in the US) http://www.equinade.com/pdfs/FS_glo-colourshampoos.pdf

I personally use the Glo-White on my grey and the Glo-Chestnut on my, well, Chestnut.. 

Regarding the paprika, if you don't already know.... It is a swabbable substance. Meaning, it is on the FEI banned substances list in competition due to it containing capsacin (sp?) which is sometimes used to try and prevent horses from tapping a fence in showjumping. They generally rub it onto the legs to make them hyper sensitive.
The paprika itself isn't an issue as it doesn't tend to effect the horse that way, but in a swab it shows up as if you have been using the banned substance...

Kinda like eating licorice/poppy seeds before getting breathalised... It can show up as having been drinking on the RBT.

Not a problem if you aren't competing, but something you should be aware of if you are.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

brookeabee123 said:


> I'm thinking about adding praprika.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Be careful with that if you show. It shows up in drug tests because it has capsaicin in it [which is actually a performance enhancer in horses, it makes the skin more sensitive so they respond to a lighter aid]. There are other darkeners that work just as well and are less dangerous to your good reputation!

Back on topic, I have found it doesn't work AT ALL. The only one that works is the blue/purple one for white and grey horses. That one got my old grey pony so white he glowed in the dark! I've also found it works for other colours, my bay-brown gelding went the most magnificent colour when I washed him with it, and it made my old grey pony's fleabites go from a feral orangey colour to a really nice rich deep chestnut - he only had a few up near his ears but they were there.

And don't ever use the black-enhancing one on a seal brown... eugh. They go the most disgusting colour. A friend of mine did that, first time she'd tried it, right before a show. It was NOT a good look!

My method of getting white socks REALLY white before a show is to use white enhancing shampoo [if I have enough I actually hit the whole horse with it, it's amazing!] scrub down to the skin real deep, then there's this bleaching stuff, idk what's in it but I've never had a horse react badly to it and it does an amazing job. It's a powder that you mix with water and paint on with a brush, then you have to wipe it off the hooves. Leave it on overnight, brush off the excess on the day of the show, and voila! Bright white socks. I don't use it on faces [that's what white cover creme is for!] but it's awesome on legs.

The photos attached are of me and my gelding at a show, done with the purple shampoo on the socks and just normal horse shampoo on his body because I didn't have enough purple to do his whole body. I don't have any of him with the full purple treatment.


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice Blue Eyed Pony! I don't show anywhere that gives drug test so I'm not to worried about it. I do for sure plan on adding some good oil because my boy has dry skin. 


alainaphotography-2 by Brookeabee123, on 

This is what he looked like at the end of last summer when I first bought him.


DSC_9281 by Brookeabee123, on Flickr

This is what he looks like now. Still has the winter coat. He's a pretty naturally shiny guy.

I already feed him Farnam Weight Builder to help with energy and it does have some good coat supplements as well. He was also getting CORTA-FLX More Muscle Solution until I ran out a few weeks ago. But I really want that deeper red!


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

blue eyed pony said:


> Back on topic,* I have found it doesn't work AT ALL*. *The only one that works is the blue/purple one for white and grey horses. That one got my old grey pony so white he glowed in the dark! I've also found it works for other colours, my bay-brown gelding went the most magnificent colour when I washed him with it, and it made my old grey pony's fleabites go from a feral orangey colour to a really nice rich deep chestnut. *_It's not a dye, it is meant to enhance what is there already. Any shampoo will bring out a horses coat nicely. Show Sheen, Amino Gloss (which I use when I have run out of the other stuff), Hoss Gloss _- he only had a few up near his ears but they were there.
> 
> 
> My method of getting white socks REALLY white before a show is to use white enhancing shampoo [if I have enough I actually hit the whole horse with it, it's amazing!] scrub down to the skin real deep, *then there's this bleaching stuff, idk what's in it but I've never had a horse react badly to it and it does an amazing job*_* - *bleach?!? :shock: would you use it on your own skin or hair? if not, why are you using it on your horse? Baby powder, chalk, white cover creme work just as well and are not harmful to the skin!! _. It's a powder that you mix with water and paint on with a brush, then you have to wipe it off the hooves. Leave it on overnight, brush off the excess on the day of the show, and voila! Bright white socks. I don't use it on faces [that's what white cover creme is for!] but it's awesome on legs.


Guess which pic I used White-Glo (the purple stuff) for? This is the same horse, one pic at Serpy 3 in Nov last year and the other was Serpy 1 this year (a week ago)















And my Chestnut, I used paby poweder on his wet legs. Brushed the excess off before his class and chucked some hoof black on him. No Bleach needed for sunglass inducing blindness.


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

brookeabee123 said:


> Very nice Blue Eyed Pony! I don't show anywhere that gives drug test so I'm not to worried about it. I do for sure plan on adding some good oil because my boy has dry skin.
> 
> 
> alainaphotography-2 by Brookeabee123, on
> ...


Wow! that is one seriously nice coat!! Even the fluffy winter one!

pumpkin can help deepen the coat, that may work... it also helps to pass sand (added bonus)
Also not sure if you get it in the states, but Cacoliv or Livamol both help to darken the coat.


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

NaeNae87 said:


> Wow! that is one seriously nice coat!! Even the fluffy winter one!
> 
> pumpkin can help deepen the coat, that may work... it also helps to pass sand (added bonus)
> Also not sure if you get it in the states, but Cacoliv or Livamol both help to darken the coat.


Thanks!  He's got the finest hair I've ever felt! But I think that might also be why he has dry skin??? But I'll definitely have to look into those for sure! Has anyone used Red D Vinity? It's pretty expensive so that's why I was thinking about just doing the paprika.


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

brookeabee123 said:


> Thanks!  He's got the finest hair I've ever felt! But I think that might also be why he has dry skin??? But I'll definitely have to look into those for sure! Has anyone used Red D Vinity? It's pretty expensive so that's why I was thinking about just doing the paprika.


Maybe  it could also have something to do with the cold... I know changes in temerature makes my skin go dry. Maybe hot oil him? 

I have never heard of Red D Vinity... but I had a quick look online at it. It has quite a bit of sugar in it (molassas and pure cane sugar) soyabeans (which give a nice shine), hay, seaweed, as well as paprika. Not much other than the paprika I saw in the ingredients would darken the coat. Everything else is for shine not deepness of colour. 

Also I just remembered, Black Sunflower seeds will darken the coat too - and add crazy amounts of shine. Just be aware some horses find them heating.


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hmmm good point about the temp! I haven't really had him long enough to know how he changes seasonally! I saw that and some of the reviews said it made their horses hot which is something I'm not interested in having lol 

Do the sunflower seeds need to be shelled? I feel like that might be a little hard for them to digest if not. Or does it come in an oil form?


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

brookeabee123 said:


> Hmmm good point about the temp! I haven't really had him long enough to know how he changes seasonally! I saw that and some of the reviews said it made their horses hot which is something I'm not interested in having lol
> 
> Do the sunflower seeds need to be shelled? I feel like that might be a little hard for them to digest if not. Or does it come in an oil form?


 
Haha  Hot horses are not all that fun. I now ride one of mine with a neck strap just incase I need it when he has had time off. 

We can buy them already shelled at the stockfeeders over here. They look like this. We can get them separated into the normal grey colour or just the black ones.


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

NaeNae87 said:


> Haha  Hot horses are not all that fun. I now ride one of mine with a neck strap just incase I need it when he has had time off.
> 
> We can buy them already shelled at the stockfeeders over here. They look like this. We can get them separated into the normal grey colour or just the black ones.
> View attachment 132561


Interesting! I am going to try and find some of those! Do most horses like them? How much do you feed your horses? My horse is around 15h, and built wiiiiide! lol


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

I haven't met a horse yet who hasn't eaten them. 

Mine gets 1 cup per day. I feed twice a day, so 1/2 a cup per feed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

NaeNae87 said:


> I haven't met a horse yet who hasn't eaten them.
> 
> Mine gets 1 cup per day. I feed twice a day, so 1/2 a cup per feed
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds pretty manageable! I can't wait to try this!  Hopefully since his summer coat hasn't come in yet I will be able to tell the difference! I'll be sure to document the process lol


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

brookeabee123 said:


> Sounds pretty manageable! I can't wait to try this!  Hopefully since his summer coat hasn't come in yet I will be able to tell the difference! I'll be sure to document the process lol


You don't need much 
Good luck, don't forget to post pics!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

What kind of time frame would you suspect seeing results if any? Sorry I'm one of those impatient people! Haha! I read they don't have to be shelled and that the seeds on the Black Oil ones are softer than oats?


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

The new coat growth should be darker, there is not much that can be done to the colour once the hair has grown. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

> It's not a dye, it is meant to enhance what is there already.


I am well aware. I just haven't found it to enhance anything, other than glo-white works for all coat colours. I used it on a buckskin once and it really brought out the gold in her coat.

Re the bleaching stuff, it's not bleach as such, it just gets out the really stubborn stains. Better than baby powder, chalk, cover creme etc. Considering I never wash either of my two except for the night before a show [or morning of if I don't have to get up stupidly early to get to said show anyway], stubborn stains are a fact of life! It also keeps the dirt out overnight which is awesome because I haven't got a sand-free area that STAYS sand-free.

I have had cover creme hide blood before [horse nicked himself while scrambling in the trailer, was extremely minor but on a white sock so it looked a lot worse than it was!] but I had to re-apply between classes because it kept coming off in the grass. Rather get the hair really REALLY white, personally... JMO of course. And I don't hack often, maybe one show a year, so it barely ever gets used.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Brooke- I am a really fast washer...I wet the horse down really good, then lather up with the red stuff from rear to head on one side in less than 5 minutes. Then I count to about 100 and then wash it off. Trick is not to let the suds dry - it's just bad for the skin in general. Then I do the other side....so the answer to how long would you leave it on would be no longer than 5 minutes.

Corn oil is my secret - 30 days will make your horse shine. 1 cup in the food a day and they will glisten like they just got sprayed with showsheen. For regular baths, I just use Dawn liquid soap but no more than once every two weeks with it. Remember it is a degreaser and will thoroughly clean the skin, oils and everything (I use the antibacterial Dawn soap but not on their head) so I've had really good luck over the years with the above regimine - just the corn oil and Dawn - no flaky manes, no itchy tails - no crusty skin.


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone! I'm going to look into Shapley's Equitone!


----------

